# Co2 indicatior



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Lol okay, so I've debated for a long time if i should ask this or not, and I'm going to feel like an idiot but it's bothering me.

I have a snail that sucks on my tank glass all day and heaven forbid anything get in his way cause he pushes it over. what if i put a co2 indicator in the tank and he decides to push it over? is it toxic? if so what do you suggest to combat this?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

happens all the time with me, when I decide to clean the glass and I'm not careful with removing the co2 drop checker. Won't do anything to your tank, the amount of ph test liquid which is only a few drops compared to the body of water in your tank is huge and won't make a different.


----------

